# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  کنسرسیوم مدیریت پروژه های متن باز

## Identifier

In May 2006 the Open Management Consortium was announced to help advance the promotion, adoption, development and integration of open source systems /network management software. The founding members of the consortium are Ayamon, Emu Software, Qlusters, Symbiot, Webmin, and Zenoss.
Specific objectives of the Open Management Consortium include:
Create awareness of open source management tools in the marketProvide education and resources to help end users make informed decisions regarding open sourceEstablish conventions and standards that enable integration and interoperabilityEnable collaboration and coordination on common development projectsPromote collaborative open source systems management solutionsOpen source systems management replaces monolithic vendor lock-in with a modular approach. Pick what you need, customize it to your exact specifications and add to it as your needs change. Because open source products welcome contributions by users, partners and other third parties, they must be standards-based. This standards-based approach facilitates interoperability between open source solutions across the systems management life cycle. . 

http://www.open-management.com/.

----------

